# How do I install Market of a fresh CM9?



## ampos (Oct 19, 2011)

I just installed CM9 and I want to install market and/or other google apps. I have download here a marketfixed.apk but it does not run.

Also I have try to copy it to system/apps with no luck, using es explorer and a (old?) root explorer, but again no luck.

Is there a .zip package to install from CGMod? (or the thing in the boot menu).

Many thanks.


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

you have to apply the gapps.

here is a link to the newest gapps: http://www.mediafire.com/?12u43l7udkrlzx0

download it and put in onto your device and go through Recovery mode ClockworkMod and just install the .zip files you transfered and youll be able to have all google apps and market installed.

another helpful hint within your question: if you installed or have Es File Explorer, go into Es File Explorer settings at the bottom make sure you check Root Explorer, and check Mount File System so you can have the ability to move or edit any changes within your touchpad.


----------

